# RAlink 5572 chipset - TP Link TLDN3200



## pathiaki (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

I am trying real hard to get this USB wireless antenna to be recognized on 10-RC3, RC4 or RC5. The _USB_ bus shows that device RAlink is connected to ugen 7.2.. However, ifconfig shows nothing except the bge0 interface and the laptop bwn0 interface. Supposedly, from reading the Hardware Release notes, this is supported.

I've tried what I thought was the correct driver by loading if_run and nothing. I've tried other drivers like ural, ral, rum and still got nothing.

I have a simplistic /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
network={
        ssid="<my ssid>"
        scan_ssid=1
        password="<my pw>"
}
```

My /boot/loader.conf

```
if_run_load="YES"
runfw_load="YES"
```

Yet, `ifconfig -a` shows lo0, bge0 and bwn0 but no run0.

Thank you,

P.


----------

